# LGB Moguls #4, #8 and #9 ?



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

My son was antiquing in manassas VA this last weekend and sent me this pic. Seems to be a bunch of LGB Moguls.










Here's a close up of the locos on the top shelf - the one on the running track below is a #9.










I didn't know they made so many variants.

P.S. If anyone wants to know, I can ask him where they are!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete:

I have five different Moguls. Some are original and some have been heavily modified.

Chuck


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Mine is #6. No spark arrestor on the stack. 

I feel left out.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Dan Pierce has a (near) complete list of all the variants of the LGB Mogul below: 
They made quite a few C&S models.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/29-beginner-s-forum/33577-lgb-mogul-sound-systems.html

23194 Colorado & Southern 4
2319S Colorado & Southern 8 (Also 23192)
23182 Colorado & Southern 9

22182 Colorado & Southern 5
2019S Colorado & Southern 6 (Also 20192)
25192 Colorado & Southern 7 Bear Trap
26192 Colorado & Southern 10

Andrew


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

My two LGB Moguls are my favorite locos.
26192 Colorado & Southern # 10
24194 Baltimore & Ohio # 419

Just realized, the C&S photo had a Aristo Craft Slopeback tender which isn't LGB so I deleted it so there would be no confusion.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

There are also:

The original Denver, South Park and Pacific #20180 (red and green),

The LAKE GEORGE AND BOULDER #21190 (yellow and black livery of the D&RGW),

and the Pennsylvania RR #22190 moguls.

Chuck


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

I have 7 Moguls. Love them all; absolutely fantastic locomotives, even if the scale and details on some are off.

I have 
2 x 2018 - original wood burner red/green DSP&P #18, no factory sound
1 x 2028 - wood burner, blue and grey, DSP&P #28, no factory sound
1X 2019S - black coal burner, C&S #6, normal stack and pilot, came with factory electronic sound
1X 23192 - black coal burner, C&S #8, bear trap spark arrestor and snow plow, came with factory electronic sound
1X 2119 - Proper Rio Grande Bumblebee (unlike the later 21192 which is not the correct bumblebee livery), coal burner with old style doms, LG&B #2119, normal stack and pilot, no factory sound)
1X 29182 - DSP&P red & green 20th anniversary wood burner. #20. came with matching passenger cars

I would still like a 27192, which is the green boiler coal burner with flying Rio Grande lettering. Hard to justify spending that kind of $ when I already have all these others (and the 23192 is already relettered with flying Rio Grande).


----------

